# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شایعات رشته پزشکی

## مملی تن ها

سلام دوستان درمورد رشته پزشکی شبهه هایی برایم به وجود امده این روز ها خیلی تبلیغات بدی علیه این رشته وجود دارد واقعا انقدر بد است معلممان میگفت حقیقت ندارد پزشکی بهترین رشته و بهترین درامد و دیگر مزایا را دارد دانشجویان پزشکی و پزشکان این ها را میگویند که جای پای خود را محکم کنند یا واقعا پزشکی رشته بدی است در وضعیت فعلی کشور؟

----------


## BackStreetBoys

اینارو بیخیال !

مملی ، چرا تن هایی ؟!

----------


## Yek.Doost

*سلام مملی 
خوبی 
چطوری
نماز روزت قبول باشه*

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

پزشکان عمومی= بیکار

پزشکان متخصص = ملوان

ملوان = کسی که پول پارو میکند

----------


## Yek.Doost

*سلام حامد
تو چطوری
خوبی
نماز روزه تو هم قبول
ازمون خراب کردی - حالا هم شب خوابت نمیگیره ها ؟*

----------


## JoKeR

پزشکی سختی خودش رو داره... یه دوره 10 سال و شایدم بیشتر باید تحصیل کنی و آخر اون 10 سال به درآمد میرسی.... دانشجویان پزشکی فرقی با دانشجویان دیگر رشته ها ندارند و درآمد خاصی هم بهشون تعلق نمیگیره البته بجز دوره اینترنی که فکر کنم ماهی 200 یا 300 بدن بهشون البته مطمئن نیستم... ولی پزشکی ابهت و شخصیت داره و از این نظر خوبه...

اگه پزشکی بد بود که 500 هزار نفر براش زار نمیزدن عزیزم

----------


## مملی تن ها

سلام اقا حامد یه متخصص در بهترین حالت 32 سالشه از 18 تا 32 خودشو پاره کنه که چی شه اخه بخاطر پول

----------


## مملی تن ها

همین سلام اقای جوکر یک دوست و street boy

----------


## JoKeR

> همین سلام اقای جوکر یک دوست و street boy


سلام سلام 

در زندگی دو چیز مهمه: یکی پول یکی شخصیت 

پزشکی هردوتاش رو بهت میده...

خودت میدونی علاقه کاری خیلی مهمه ولی چیزی که توش پول نباشه علاقه هم نداره ولی چیزی که توش پول هست هم علاقه میاره هم شخصیت هم زندگی خوب
اگه اینارو نمیخوای پس چرا هنوز زنده ای ؟

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

> سلام اقا حامد یه متخصص در بهترین حالت 32 سالشه از 18 تا 32 خودشو پاره کنه که چی شه اخه بخاطر پول


18+7+4=29

الان مگه سن ازدواج 27-30 سال نیست

پس تا اونموقع متخصص شدی و قطعا بعد از دکتر عمومی شدنت میتونی پول یه ماشینو خونه و ... رو در بیاری پس دقت کن  :Yahoo (21): 

پاره هم خوب نیست میتونی از معادل فارسیش یعنی [سپوخته] یا [زخم عمیق] استفاده کنی  :Yahoo (4): ))

----------


## مملی تن ها

7 سال و 8 ماه تحصیل + 2سال طرح +4سال تخصص=14             14+18=32      خیلی باز سخته پزشکی تو فیس بوک دانشجویان پزشکی یه پیجی دارند از کارای روزانشون میگن ادم افسردگی میگیره عین ربات درس میخونن

----------


## مملی تن ها

الان شنیدم شنوایی و بینایی سنجی با زحمت کم پول زیادی به جیب میزنن

----------


## JoKeR

برای من که عاشق خوندنمو... خر خونم پزشکی رویاست! ولی برای کسی که از خوندن بیزاره بنظر من پزشکی یه مرگه! یه مرگه تدریجی


منم همینطوری شنیدم ولی فکر کنم فقط در شهر های بزرگ درآمد خوبی دارن چون هرکی گوشش سنگین شد یا چشمش ضعیف مستقیم میره چشم پزشک یا متخصص گوش...هرچند شنوایی سنج نوار گوش میگیره و متخصص گوش این امکان رو نداره و در بیشتر مواقع پزشک متخصص ارجاعت میده به شنوایی سنج ولی تا حالا ندیدم پزشک متخصص چشم ارجاعت بده به بینایی سنج

----------


## Yek.Doost

> 7 سال و 8 ماه تحصیل + 2سال طرح +4سال تخصص=14             14+18=32      خیلی باز سخته پزشکی تو فیس بوک دانشجویان پزشکی یه پیجی دارند از کارای روزانشون میگن ادم افسردگی میگیره عین ربات درس میخونن


* سربازی رو هم اضافه کن
پیجش رو اینجا بذار*

----------


## SNIPER

از بین پزشکان متخصص هم شهر ما یه فوق تخصص اطفال داره که به جز 5تومن حقوق هیئت علمی درآمد خاصی نداره.
استان ما هم دوتا متخصص جراح داره که هنوز به فکر مطب زدن نیافتادن. متخصص بیهوشی میشناسم که داره زیست تدریس میکنه ( دکتر دادگستری).  متخصص داخلی که بعد 5 سال تازه داره کارش میگیره. مطمعنا شهرهای بزرگتر خیلی بیشتر از این مثال ها میشه پیدا کرد.
فقط سه تا رشته تخصص درآمدشون تصمینه ( پوست و چشم و رادیولوژی ) و تاحدودی هم  پاتولوژی و ارتوپدی و قلب 
اینا هم برای قبول شدن توشون قرار نیست کنکور سراسری بدی باید کنکوری بدی که تفاوت رتبه دو رقمیش با کسی که هیچی قبول نشده 10% هست. خیلی از داوطلبانشم 5 ساله دارن کنکور میدن ....

----------


## مملی تن ها

اقای یک دوست سرچ کن میبینی پیج دانشجویان پزشکی اخرین بار که دیدم 16000 لایک داشت الان فیلتر شکنم خوب کار نمیکنه

----------


## JoKeR

در شهر ما با جمعیت 300 هزار نفر 3 تا متخصص ( و فوق تخصص) چشم داریم که درآمد روزانشون احتمالا به 10 میلیون تومان برسه! مال اون فوق تخصصه شاید به 20 میلیون هم برسه! مخصوصا روزایی که عمل داره
5 الی 6 تا داخلی داریم که درآمدشون شاید 2 یا سه میلیون پایین تر باشه
اورولوژیست حدود 4 تا داریم که خدا رو شکر درآمدشون از چشم پزشک هم بیشتر
روانپزشک سه تا داریم که درآمدشون نسبتا پایینه در حد روزی 1 میلیون ( قشر مضلوم متخصصان! یکی از این روانپزشکا بهم گفت که بعضی وقتا مجبوریم تا 4 صبح مطب باشیم چون تازه از 12 شب معتادان عزیز میان برای مصرف شربت متادون!)
متخصص اطفال سه چهار تا داریم از وضع درآمدشون خبر ندارم... ولی بنسبت پایین تره
متخصص پوست سه تا داریم روزی فقط وقت میکنن پول پارو کنن...
متخصص بیهوشی هم که در بیمارستان کار میکنه و درآمدش ثابت و کافیه
فوق تخصص جراحی پلاستیک که در سه شهر استان در حال رفت - بازگشت و هجرته و احتمالا روزانه 30 میل بزنه به جیب ( برای کمترین عمل نیم ساعتش 3 میلیون میگیره)
دندانپزشک که در شهر ما حدود 15 تایی هستن! درامدشون روزانه شاید به 5 میل برسه ... متخصصاشون به 10 میل هم میرسه!
عموی خودم فوق تخصص قلب عروقه از درآمدش نگم بهتره... 
4 تا آزمایشگاه داریم روزی بیشتر از 200 نمونه میگیرن و هر نمونه از 15 تومان تا 200 تومان متغیره! و درامدشون در حد همون متخصص چشمه
3 تا رادیولوژی داریم نوبت سال به سال میدن ... دارمدشون کمتر از جراح پلاستیک نیست
2 تا جراح داریم درامدشون در حد 5 تا 10 میل در روز

این بود از آمار متخصصای شهر ما! که بنسبت شهر تهران مثل یه محله دور افتاه میمونه!

خدا میدونه در مرکز استان ها و تهران یه متخصص چقدر میتونه درآمد داشته باشه!

حدود 30 تا عمومی هم داریم که بعضیاشون در مراکز کلینیک شبانه روزی کار میکنن در حقوقشون از یه کارمند ساده هم کمتره... چندتاشونم که قدیمی و با تجربه هستن مراجع زیاد دارن و درامدشون زیر 1 میل در روز نی

----------


## Am7r

فامیل ما که پزشکی شهیدبهشتی هم روز حداقل سینما میرا مخ یکی از دهادخترای خوب دانشگاهن زده داره حال میکنه چرا تبلیغات بد میسازید تازه الان اوناییم که دکتر نیستن به زور تا 40سالگی درس میخونن سربازیو بخرن

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

بابا جمعش کنید این خل بازیا رو الان کارنامه دادن دستت گفتن پزشکی قبول شدی نمیدونی چیکار کنی!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

قبول که نمیشی حالا اگه یه زمانی هم شدی بیا پ.خ بده  تا خودم نصیحتت کنم

----------


## artim

از پزشکی و دندون بالا تر تو ایران نداریم حداقل تا 50-60 سال دیگه

----------

